# JBL Vertec Line Array vs Nexo Alpha System



## sccrthlt (Jan 10, 2012)

I am the producer for Virginia Tech Relay for Life. We want to know what the ideal sound system setup is. 

Last year we had a crowd of 5,000 and this year we are expecting 7,000 at peak occupancy (around 2 times during the event when we have certain ceremonies that include bands playing). The crowd averages around 1,000 throughout the night. We are using the Stageline SL250 for the stage. Entertainment on stage includes bands, dance crews, speakers, and a dj. The event takes place from 5 p.m. to 5 a.m. Tent city is beyond the perimeter of the crowd (about 250' from the stage).

We want a "bumpin" atmosphere so we can facilitate a club like atmosphere at any moment.

Last year we used the Nexo Alpha sound system paired with two JBL VRX delay towers. 

What are the pros and cons of the two systems (JBL Vertec and Nexo Alpha)? NOTE: If we were to go with the Vertec we would have two line arrays on each side so horn spread is not an issue.

Here is a photo of our event:
Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Thanks!


----------



## avkid (Jan 10, 2012)

First of all, I know the vendor with the Alpha system.
If the Vertec system involves changing vendors I wouldn't recommend it.

Also, if you can talk someone into a 260 instead of the 250 go for it.


----------



## museav (Jan 10, 2012)

sccrthlt said:


> What are the pros and cons of the two systems (JBL Vertec and Nexo Alpha)?


You nailed the issue when you referenced "systems". All we know is the general model lines, not only don't we know anything else about the systems proposed but there are four general JBL Vertec options and two different Alpha Mid/High options. What really matters is how the overall results compare in terms of just the speakers themselves but also how they are applied and operated and what is important to you.


----------



## sccrthlt (Jan 10, 2012)

museav said:


> You nailed the issue when you referenced "systems". All we know is the general model lines, not only don't we know anything else about the systems proposed but there are four general JBL Vertec options and two different Alpha Mid/High options. What really matters is how the overall results compare in terms of just the speakers themselves but also how they are applied and operated and what is important to you.


 

I forgot to put the model of the high/mid. Sorry. It's the m3's. Correct me if i'm wrong, but didn't I outline how they were applied and what is important to us?


----------



## Stookeybrd (Jan 11, 2012)

sccrthlt said:


> We want a "bumpin" atmosphere so we can facilitate a club like atmosphere at any moment.


 
That means you want subs. And lots of them. The differences between the two products' high end is negligible when this is one of the criteria.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jan 11, 2012)

Stookeybrd said:


> That means you want subs. And lots of them. The differences between the two products' high end is negligible when this is one of the criteria.


 
Take this with a grain of salt, at this point none of us can recommend anything. Gear is gear, you need to find yourself a rental company who knows enough about their gear to maximize exactly what your going for. I can make walls shake and lights fall out of the sky with a single sub woofer. Its all about the directionality, the tone, and most of all experience. Just throwing gear at a problem is how the problems start. My suggestion don't listen to the guy selling the gear. Listen to the old roadie who's tugged around the gear and has had hands on experience in situations that aren't either a shop or a floor space.


----------



## len (Jan 11, 2012)

Is that a football stadium? One thing you might ask is whether you can use the existing system to supplement. Depending on what it is, the house system might have a negative effect, but it should at least be considered. As for which brand, like others have said, it's less about the hammer than it is about the carpenter.


----------



## museav (Jan 11, 2012)

sccrthlt said:


> I forgot to put the model of the high/mid. Sorry. It's the m3's. Correct me if i'm wrong, but didn't I outline how they were applied and what is important to us?


Not really. In terms of the physical systems, keep in mind that good products poorly applied can still lead to poor results. So how many of what boxes are proposed? How are they going to be arrayed and how is that being determined? What subs? What system processing? What system performance is expected or predicted?

In terms of what is important, from a technical perspective what are you trying to achieve? Is it even coverage of the entire area or a focus on specific areas? Do you have any idea of what levels are desired or that can't be exceeded at certain locations, for example are there noise ordinances that include maximum allowable levels at nearby property lines? Do any of the acts have technical riders that might be a factor? From a business perspective, what about insurance, contract and payment terms, reputation and so on?

The bottom line is that what probably should be considered is not just what speaker boxes are used but the results in terms of both the overall system performance and the overall experience.


----------



## bishopthomas (Jan 11, 2012)

I completely agree with everything Brad said. To add to it, any high end speaker system is going to get the job done and sound great if applied correctly. Were you unhappy with the Nexo rig? If so perhaps it was how it was deployed and not the rig itself. Brad also brought up a good point about rider friendliness. We have Vertec boxes, but our decision was primarily based on ability to fill riders. Pretty much everyone will accept Vertec, not everyone has used Nexo and may or may not be comfortable with it. To my ears there are better sounding boxes (and again depending on the application), but there's nothing wrong with Vertec and it's what's on riders.

I think you need to start with a goal in mind as you approach this gig. It seems like you're trying to reinvent the wheel a bit. If it ain't broke... But if it is broken tell us why you think so and we'll better be able to understand what you are trying to "fix." Also, as Stookeybrd said, you'll need subs for hard hitting rock/rap.


----------



## ScottT (Jan 11, 2012)

museav said:


> Do you have any idea of what levels are desired or that can't be exceeded at certain locations, for example are there noise ordinances that include maximum allowable levels at nearby property lines?


 
Because I have it handy, here's an excerpt from section 13 of the Blacksburg Town Code


> Noise Violations:
> 
> Section 13-101. Definitions
> The following words, when used in this chapter, shall have the following respective meanings, unless the context clearly indicates a different meaning:
> ...



Because this event is taking place on University property, there may be rules outside the town code.


----------

